# Home Haunter Interviews!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Been away for a bit because of a nasty cold that had me on my butt for over a week but I am back with some cool news and updates for the blog.

We just did our first ever home haunt interview with our first guest Mr. Macabre of The Final Unresting Place.

You may have seen Mr. Macabre on Fear Nets Route 666 or have watched some of his haunt how-to's on youtube but now you can get my full ten questions with him in my new section of the Grimlock Manor Blog called 
"Dead Time Stories."
http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/p/dead-time-stories.html

Dead Time Stories will be dedicated strictly for interviews with Home Haunters. If you or someone you know has a home haunt and would be interested in partaking in an interview for our site please send a PM our way because we would love to hear from you. We want to know what makes you and your home haunt tick. What props do you have in the works, how did you get into haunting, what advice do you have to give to fellow home haunters? All these questions and more!

Please take a peek at our first ever interview. We hope you enjoy it and we hope to continue on and do more in the future! Please let us know what you thought.

Stay Scary!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone has been well. It's about that time and I know we have all either begun planning for our haunts and maybe even a few of us have started building props for the 2011 season so I thought it was time to get another interview up and posted. Coming to you soon we will be talking with Joiseygal of Bloodcrest Manor! Last year was her first year doing a full walkthrough haunt so we wanted to take the opportunity to catch up with her about taking that big leap to doing a full walkthrough and see what's in store for us this year at Bloodcrest Manor. Please feel free to check out her site below and as always please check out Grimlock Manor for my latest news, rants and raves. Stay Scary!
http://bloodcrestmanor.com


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Make sure you have your edit button working...Joisey can be a real "potty mouth"...hehehe. Can't wait for it.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a thought, I would never read the interview because with the background its hard to read, that would give me a headache.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just tried posting a comment on the puppet show but I don't think it went through. Oh well, I'll try again later!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Aww nuts Trishaanne! Well it the thought that counts, thanks for taking a peek. I hope u can get it to work if not let me know next weekend and ill take a look at the make and take.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Grimlee, I appreciate the info. I will look into possible changes. Eventually ill have a more custom looking blog, this just happens to be the template I currently use.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Frightners!

Just posted our newest interview with Marrow of House of Marrow so check it out!
http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-house-of-marrow.html


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

M interview with Joiseygal from Bloodcrest Manor is up on the Blog so feel free to stop by and take a peek!

If anyone is interested in doing an interview for the Deadtime Stories series please let me know and shoot me a PM.

http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-with-bloodcrest-manor.html


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WooHoo ... great interview! Gee, I knew I should have asked for her autograph when I met her at the NHC.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

imu said:


> woohoo ... Great interview! Gee, i knew i should have asked for her autograph when i met her at the nhc. :d


lol...


----------

